# removing the top dash of 64 impala



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

i want to paint the top part of my dash board wanted to know if anyone knows how to remove the top half of the dash or does it all come out together


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Dash is welded in, u can cut it out if u want though. Easier to remove windshield, paint, and replace windshield. Or just mask off glass but I would remove the windshield


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

angelm75 said:


> i want to paint the top part of my dash board wanted to know if anyone knows how to remove the top half of the dash or does it all come out together


Is your dash padded? if so then YES that will unbolt theres lots of welded on studs tot he padded dash part and you have to get under your dash to get the speednuts off of them there around the speaker and across the front of the dash too if its metal then do what chtrone says LOL


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

im assuming you have a dash pad.. if so, there are a bunch or nuts to take off.. if u lay down with your head looking under your dash you will see them! you can take the dash pad out with out taking out your dash cluster or anything, but that center speaker and glove box liner will have to be removed


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Windshield has to come out for it to look good, too much overspray if not. I know from experience..


----------

